# Newborn Visa!!



## pueky (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi all,

My wife and I have been in South Africa for just over 2 and a half years and we have recently just had our first child, born on the 2nd of November. 

Now we are deciding what is the best course of action in regards to his visa. We both have 5 year Critical skill visas (expire May 2020) but would like to apply for permanent residency as soon as possible (my wife's CSV as professional nurse is a bit limiting).

What would people recommend?
1) Get a temporary visa for Baby on my CSV (what visa is this at VFS?)
2) We all apply for permanent residence?
- On a side note I have heard that if you go with a consultant to get PR you have a much higher chance of getting it. Is this true? Can you recommend a good consultant?

Thanks again


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

pueky said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife and I have been in South Africa for just over 2 and a half years and we have recently just had our first child, born on the 2nd of November.
> 
> ...


Hi there
You need to get your son a temporary visa asap-that will be a Visitor Visa for a child accompanying a parent on a work visa. Usually doesn't take more than 3 months to be issued but then again this is home affairs we are talking about . Thereafter you can proceed to point 2.
I have never used a consultant and frankly this is something you can successfully do by yourself as long as you submit all the required paperwork as per VFS guidelines and advice on this forum.


----------

